# If the Hornets could have any player...



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Who would you want?

I would have to say Kevin Garnett. Could you imagine how good we would be with KG? Jason Kidd wouldn't be bad either...


----------



## spinarooni85 (Aug 12, 2003)

either t-mac, vince carter, kg, or ricky davis again!!!


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

kg to go along with mash and davis. he plays more their style than duncan and neither are 3pt shooters


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

For starters, you would want someone that fills a hole. The major problem that I see with our team is the lack of a decent, tall SG, so you would have to go with T-Mac.

That being said, it'd be hard to go past Shaquille.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>luciano</b>!
> For starters, you would want someone that fills a whole. The major problem that I see with our team is the lack of a decent, tall SG, so you would have to go with T-Mac.
> 
> That being said, it'd be hard to go past Shaquille.


Sure, T-Mac would be nice as well but I think we need a dominant PF just as bad as a great (and tall  ) SG.


----------



## spinarooni85 (Aug 12, 2003)

yet it's only a dream!!!! 


but tmac will be a free agent soon!


----------



## DownUnderWonder (May 27, 2003)

I think if the Hornets had Amare, a solid 2nd-3rd option with a good rebounding sense, that would be off the hook. He would compliment Magloire and Mashburn perfectly...


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

TMac!


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

KG or T-Mac will be just nice for Hornets.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ben</b>!
> KG or T-Mac will be just nice for Hornets.


I totally agree... but I'd still rather have KG.


----------

